# New GT-R Commemorative T-Shirt



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

These limited edition shirts have been produced to 
celebrate the launch of the new Nissan GT-R.










In high quality material and with the car outline in red and black 
they clearly show the new car's outline and the striking lines of 
the Nissan GT-R

http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-54-toView_194-nissan_gt_r:_limited_edition_t_shirts.html

Stock is limited and available only in adult sizes, (S-XL).
​


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

oooh very nice... do you do curtain size ?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

xsvoid said:


> oooh very nice... do you do curtain size ?


XL???????


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

lmao who's the model?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

The printer missus :shy: 

I'll will update it when I have a better photo.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Well, if it's anything like the shirts we wore to the Motor Show today, we had more people taking pictures of us than the models! At one point we had a group of people wanting us to pose (back and front - there's artwork on the back!)

The whole outline design thing was really popular


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Scott said:


> XL???????



yes mate


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

xsvoid said:


> yes mate


Then you know where to order one: 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-54-toV..._t_shirts.html


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

T-shirts already ordered will be sent out this weekend


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sold out of XS


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

In case you wanted to know what they look like, here is our model from the Dinner:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

sold a few at Geneva


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

are these still available? - what sizes?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Still available and once they are gone that's it. The red is to rcognise the new colour so they will be a one-off. All adult sizes available (S to XXL)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Anyone ordering on of these T-shirts between now and *Goodwood*, will sent a second on completely free of charge


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Anyone ordering on of these T-shirts between now and *Goodwood*, will sent a second on completely free of charge


What sizes have you got in stock?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

For adults, every size in red. (S - XXXL)
For children only Youth L in black


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Anyone ordering on of these T-shirts between now and *Goodwood*, will sent a second on completely free of charge



2 for the price of one..Good Bargain..T-shirt ordered


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

All orders up to today have been sent. Anyone else want one (two) before Goodwood?


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Mine arrived this morning john.....Thanks


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> All orders up to today have been sent. Anyone else want one (two) before Goodwood?


if i order one in medium could i get the other in large


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

yes, no problem


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> yes, no problem


ok thanks


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

got it this morning! perfect size! thanks


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thank you to all those people who ordered T-shirts. They've all now been posted out. Offer now closed for the buy-one-get-one-free but we still have T-shirts in stock


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

we have no childrens sizes left and only TWO of the small size available. If you want small (or Medium) you'd better or pretty quickly!


----------

